
Brainwash is a dataset of webcam images taken from the Brainwash Cafe in SF - DonHopkins
https://megapixels.cc/datasets/brainwash/
======
detaro
Funny how every time someone from a university asks you 5 questions for
research or lets you click around in a prototype it needs forms and ethics
review, but photographing random people and publishing it as a "dataset" is
apparently fine?

~~~
dev_dull
I thought the same thing. Also from the article:

> _Who used Brainwash Dataset?_

China.

------
DonHopkins
Here's the dataset itself.

[https://exhibits.stanford.edu/data/catalog/sx925dc9385](https://exhibits.stanford.edu/data/catalog/sx925dc9385)

I wonder if you could detect which images are from Tony Spark's Open Mic
comedy nights, by searching for people laughing and smiling?

~~~
DonHopkins
There's Tony, introducing the first comedian!

brainwash_11_24_2014_images/00083500_640x480.png

